# Ibanez IFS2 footswitch schematic?



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm trying to find a schematic for an Ibanez IFS2 footswitch (or equivalent). This is to go with an Ibanez Troubadour acoustic amp for remote effect switching (chorus/reverb on/ off). 

This is a 2-button, TRS output footswitch. According to the label on my amp, the Tip terminal turns the Chorus on/off, the Ring terminal the reverb. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have, and could not find, a schematic for the Troubador, but the general convention is that switching is often done by grounding a contact. So, if there are two things to switch, the tip will be grounded/ungrounded to switch the one, and the ring will be grounded/ungrounded to switch the other.

The exception is if the remote footswitch has some sort of status indicator LED, in which case there is usually something involving diodes, which I won't second guess about.

If you have a spare stereo phone plug, stick it in the footswitch jack and short out one of the contacts and ground. If that bypasses or engages the feature, then you're in business.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey mhammer. Thanks for the reply. I had no luck finding a schematic either, so I'm still on the hunt. I'm guessing there is something more to it than simply connecting/disconnecting circuits. I plugged in a cheap Apex footswitch (AFS2), but no luck. I've put a support request into Ibanez, so we'll see what they come back with......


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One way of sussing things out is to see if the shaft connection to the footswitch jack goes to ground. But looking at one of the Ibanez FS units on Musician's Friend indicates that it has status LEDs, which will likely involve a different wiring than I described.


----------

